# Endlers question



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a question about Female Endlers. 
After they give birth do they molt? 
It looks like they molt to me. I bet this is not the right word to use but that is all I can think of. After mine give birth they look like they have fungus. I know it is not fungus because I have never treated it and they get better after a few day's or a week maybe a bit more. I also know it is not fungus because their bodies dont look like they should if it is fungus. This only happens to the females who give birth. None of the other fish endlers included have shown any signs of this. I used to throw them away but now I am not doing that until I get a good answer LOL I know they must go through a lot of stress when giving birth so is this normal for Enlders?

Any help would be great.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hmm, my female Endlers don't do this.. it sounds very odd to me. Pictures would help. Im trying to picture what youre describing but am not really getting it.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've not seen this on my female either! Fishes don't molt, only crusteans do! Sounds like something is wrong.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

are you seeing the slime coat comming off perhaps?... Thats the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Could it be from not letting the females have a chance to get away from the males?

It is not disease I am 100% sure of that. It has to be from stress.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think Ciddian may be onto something there. Maybe they are shedding a mucus layer after giving birth? Or maybe the process causes them to produce excess slime coat, or causes them to become susceptible to fungus?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I think Ciddian may be onto something there. Maybe they are shedding a mucus layer after giving birth? Or maybe the process causes them to produce excess slime coat, or causes them to become susceptible to fungus?


I am thinking the same thing. What should I do take the females out for a bit? So I can let thier bodies have a rest.

I have no idea why this is happening.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Maybe give them a separate birthing tank? Perhaps giving birth and being in a tank with others is too much for them?

Doesn't sound right to me though.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had a similar situation, with birthing residue hanging on for a day or two. The thing is the the males will continue to persue the female immediately, if she doesn't rest, there could be too much stress for her to handle.

Separation might be a good idea if you don't have a majority female to male ratio, (unlikely).


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you have a good distribution of male and female, Stress should'nt be a problem. Plus, you should have lots of hiding places for them so that they don't get harass all the time. Aside from that all my female endlers out lived the males. So I am not sure who's more stressed, I am thinking the male gets more stress from trying to please the female all the time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> the male gets more stress from trying to please the female all the time.


not just fish...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

especially this weekend....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm leaving the country!!!


----------

